
Ask HN: Resources to learn c# .net - thorin
I&#x27;m quite familiar with building basic rest services with Java EE &#x2F; spring but may need to pick up a similar kind of thing using the modern .Net equivalent. I believe the team is using web api and I&#x27;ve created a couple of basic services through tutorials and the scaffolding &#x2F; wizards. Although I can see what&#x27;s going on I don&#x27;t have a knowledge of the c# language although it certainly looks familiar. I&#x27;d be interested in a primer on both. It looks like they are using angular for the front end so it looks like I&#x27;ll have a few things to cover. I know html&#x2F;css&#x2F;js and have worked in Web dev for years but it sounds like it may have a big learning curve. Any suggestions for books&#x2F;online tutorials would be much appreciated.
======
kwc98
Sign up for a trial at Pluralsite. Any c# lesson or knowledge is contained
there. Highly recommended.

------
junto
If you are interested in building REST APIs on .NET in C#, you should look at
the tutorials on [http://www.asp.net/web-api](http://www.asp.net/web-api) or
for MVC style web development try
[http://www.asp.net/mvc](http://www.asp.net/mvc).

With a free Azure account you can be up and running in no time with a working
API.

If you are interested in C# development for REST APIs that will run on Mono
under Linux, then take a look at Nancy
[http://nancyfx.org/](http://nancyfx.org/) and ServiceStack
[https://servicestack.net/](https://servicestack.net/).

P.S. ServiceStack v3 is open source and free. ServiceStack v4 is open source
and requires a license.

~~~
thorin
Thanks! It's the asp.net web api stuff I've already looked at. Very good. Nice
to know the open alternative I'll check that out too.

------
giaour
I saw that MSFT has added a few courses to EdX. Their Programming in C#[1]
course looks extensive and can be taken for free.

[1] [https://www.edx.org/course/programming-c-microsoft-
dev204x-1](https://www.edx.org/course/programming-c-microsoft-dev204x-1)

~~~
thorin
Thanks, I'm looking at this now.

